# What are your political views?



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Anti-political; we should resolve our problems peacefully.


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

somnuvore said:


> Anti-political; we should resolve our problems peacefully.


Interesting. How would you define the term political?


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

They should make something in the middle . to have some amount of freedom but when crazy things happen then use control


----------



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

ENFP
I don't particularly "identify" with either of the two main American political parties, but I do consider myself to be someone who falls somewhere on the political left. 
I've done a little bit of research into the overlap between political affiliation and psychology -- people who embrace change, patterns, greys, and interconnectedness tend to be liberals (people who fall on the political left), and people who embrace stability, tradition, dichotomies, and individual initiative tend to be conservatives (people who fall on the political right).
Translated into Myers-Briggs terms, it wouldn't surprise me if I were to learn that most NPs gravitate towards liberalism and most SJs gravitate towards conservatism, but by no means would I consider those blanket statements. 
Quite interesting to think about, at any rate =)


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

Dambrosini said:


> ENFP
> I don't particularly "identify" with either of the two main American political parties, but I do consider myself to be someone who falls somewhere on the political left.
> I've done a little bit of research into the overlap between political affiliation and psychology -- people who embrace change, patterns, greys, and interconnectedness tend to be liberals (people who fall on the political left), and people who embrace stability, tradition, dichotomies, and individual initiative tend to be conservatives (people who fall on the political right).
> Translated into Myers-Briggs terms, it wouldn't surprise me if I were to learn that most NPs gravitate towards liberalism and most SJs gravitate towards conservatism, but by no means would I consider those blanket statements.
> Quite interesting to think about, at any rate =)


I would agree this is very interesting to think about, but I wonder if framing these political affiliation in these kinds of ways can lead to us ignoring the fact we are supposed to be constructing defensible arguments for our political views and choosing the position that makes the most sense. If we lose this, how the hell are we to solve political conflicts without resorting to violence or emotionally potent BS.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

My values are liberal; I'm an independent. I'd be open to voting for various political parties if their platforms suited me.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

SP - Liberal.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

NF and very liberal socially, but moderately so economically. Think left libertarian. I've always cared about politics but Republicans are becoming way too extreme and Democrats don't have much of a backbone. I wish that the US wasn't so politically oriented towards a two party system.

Also, this site (politicaltypes.com - Psychological Type and U. S. Political Party Affiliation) is good for reference.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I consider myself to be a Libertarian.. As Chris Rock says... "No person can be one thing, there are some things I'm Liberal about and some things I am conservative about. Crime I'm conservative on.... Prostitution I'm Liberal" LOL


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

NF and right leaning libertarian. I hold one very liberal view and a lot are right down the middle but I'm conservative economically and pro-life so I'd say that tips the scales.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

George carlin's views are 95% of mine, if I had a spokesman it would be George


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> George carlin's views are 95% of mine, if I had a spokesman it would be George


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm extremely liberal. Gay rights, saving the earth, rehabilitating the sick and poor, taxing the wealthy, separation of church and state, etc. The only liberal cause I don't really believe in very hard is gun control-- I think everything would be better if there were no people with guns, but that's not the case, so for my own peace of mind I would like to be able to have a gun. We should probably screen people better, though.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Certainly not the same one like in USA. Different country, different problems.


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

NF
Centrist


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm an NF (ENFP) who's such a Centrist that I can't choose between the two sides. The issues split me.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

INTJ.

I want to say meritocratic, but that opens up for too much debate as to what constitutes what and who the people who should be in charge are. Too difficult to define.

Gun to my head, libertarian, I guess.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

ozones said:


> Which American political party do you identify with?


The two main American political parties are the Democratic and Republican parties. People could be further described as being liberal, moderate, or conservative leaning within those parties (if one, indeed, associates oneself with a party). Similarly people can describe themselves across the liberal-conservative spectrum regarding specific types of issues or facets.

I am independent in that neither major party (nor any of the other, lesser parties, _e.g._, Libertarian, Green, Socialist, _etc_.) has a platform congruous with my ideology across enough issues/facets/concerns. Neither can I describe myself as being a liberal or a conservative. I am very liberal (left-leaning, socialistic) in some regards and very conservative (right-leaning) in other regards. When I vote for candidates, I compare the people as individuals (including character and enacted ideology). It is rare that a candidate would seem to be on the same page as me.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Not a lot of options to choose from, but I picked Liberal. I'm an INFP.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I'm a liberal with libertarian leanings. I'm also a pessimist. I'm pessimistic any of my outrage is worth being outraged anymore. And I recognize you can't fight city hall, you can't fight the government.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This poll's not fair, it excludes politically neutral people.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in the middle but I guess for most stuff I lean conservative (except things like universal health care and a few other things). I was told by a friend that is a very liberal Democrat that I'm the most conservative Democrat he's ever met.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart (Oct 11, 2014)

NT-Conservative

Although I consider myself conservative, I don't identify myself with political parties. I have a problem with what I call "group think." We're all in this one group, and we all feel the same about this broad set of issues. 

I have the same feelings about religion. I consider myself significantly religious, but I don't really associate with the church because I think my relationship with God is more personal than social. 

So the same applies to politics. My values and opinions are very personal and individual to me and so I have a problem "belonging" to a group that makes value prescriptions for me.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

I am not from US, but I most agree with Ron Paul of US politicians known to me.

Politically I am libertarian.

Philosophically to some extent anarchist to which I arrived from the viewpoint of anarcho-capitalism / voluntaryism. 
But I felt, that there are lot of false dichotomies between ancaps and ansocs, which is very nicely put in following article.
Simple Liberty


----------



## Sirfranco4 (Dec 17, 2014)

I've heard I'm a fascist, but I don't know. I like some of it's ideas, but sometimes it just messes to much with people's decisions, and that's wrong. Free will it's important.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

phoenixmarie said:


> ISFJ and I suppose I'd be liberal. However, there are many things liberals fight for that annoy me, and the same can be said for conservatives, so I've no idea.


Which things are those?


----------



## Phoenix111 (Jul 8, 2016)

NT- Moderate

You forgot to put the neutral option for moderates/centrists. Both the left and right are slowly ruining America anyway with their extremism.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

NF-Conservative Libertarian


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Independent, but before more liberal in my voting tendencies considering the extremeism of the GOP at the moment


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Conservative here, libertarian tendencies.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

Paleoconservative minarchist


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

In the broadest sense, liberal, althought I heavily criticize modern liberals.


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

NF and I would say Liberal, but not to the point where it just 180s itself 0.o


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Conservative views*
I'm against gun control
I'm against welfare
I support using Alaska oil over foreign oil
I'm against letting Syrian refugees in

*Liberal views*
I'm for legalizing marijuana nationwide
I'm for using natural energy
I believe men and women should get equal pay
I believe the rich should have higher taxes


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Pretty liberal, all things considering.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

throughtheroses said:


> Pretty liberal


:happy::happy::happy:


----------

